# Stir-fry



## hsam

Hola
Cómo se dice "stir-fry".
Muchas gracías por su ayuda.
Hoz


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola.

Cual sería el contexto en el que se emplearía tal frase? Pudieras darme unos ejemplos?

Saludos.


----------



## mandarina_82

stir = mezclar, remover
fry = freir


----------



## ampurdan

stir-fry: To fry quickly in a small amount of oil over high heat while stirring continuously.
=saltear


----------



## Gustavoang

ampurdan said:
			
		

> stir-fry: To fry quickly in a small amount of oil over high heat while stirring continuously.
> =saltear


Alright!

Well, I have never heard in my country "saltear" to refer to that. I think we just say "mezclar mientras se fríe".

Saludos!


----------



## hsam

Estaba pensando del plato oriental por una desprición de un almuerzo!
Hoz


----------



## hsam

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Cual sería el contexto en el que se emplearía tal frase? Pudieras darme unos ejemplos?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Por ejemplo "Compartimos un/a ------- y una ensalada por la comida" o algo cómo esto.
Gracías hoz


----------



## Iqueña

En los shows de cocina en la tele, he escuchado "sofreír" (*sofreír* _verbo transitivo_ to fry lightly). Creo que funciona cuando se utiliza para indicar la técnica de cómo se prepara el plato/la comida.

En lo de tu ejemplo "Compartimos un/a ------- y una ensalada por la comida" o algo cómo esto." no sé cómo lo traduciría. Tal vez en ese caso sí es preferible usar "salteado".

Para la cena, compartimos un salteado de pollo con brócoli y una ensalada.

Suerte y ¡buen provecho!

Iqueña


----------



## hsam

¡Jaja! Perfecto lo utilizaré. 

Muchas gracías por tu ayuda.

Un abrazo, Hoz


----------



## 1000dudas

Stir-fried se traduce como revuelto (de setas, de gambas...). Se hace con huevo.


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que no. Eso que tú dices se llama "scrambled eggs": "scrambled eggs with mushrooms", "scrambled eggs with prawns"...

"Stir-fry" es un salteado o sofrito chino. Vean estas imágenes.


----------



## e.ma

Gustavoang: se nota que no cocinas mucho. En España se dice "saltear".


----------



## Menelao

Es un plato asiatico.

Pero que como se podria traducir?


----------



## e.ma

I'm cooking stir-fried vegetables tonight


----------



## Aristoteles

maybe we could say "soasado en aceite", actually is the same we do in the moment of prepare the dressing of our meals. We put some oil in the pot or pan, then we add the condiments with onion and/or tomatoes or spices...and we have to keep moving to get an evenly cooked meal. We just try to get the tender and the taste of our meals with that.


----------



## Belle_85

En Argentina también se le dice 'saltear'.


----------



## Messidor

I agree with Ampurdán and E.ma: _saltear_

Pienso que la misma palabra ya indica la acción de remover constantemente la vianda en la sartén o el wok - e incluso haciéndola "saltar" literalmente (sólo cocineras/cocineros expertas/os, absténganse torpes).


----------



## Belle_85

También existe el término "*rehogar*".

Esta es la definición de la RAE:

Rehogar: Sofreír un alimento para que se impregne de la grasa y los ingredientes con que se condimenta.


----------



## genine

Entonces, ¿si quería decir "Can prepare as a stir-fry" sería “Se puede preparar como un salteado”?


----------



## scotu

Belle_85 said:


> También existe el término "*rehogar*".
> 
> Esta es la definición de la RAE:
> 
> Rehogar: Sofreír un alimento para que se impregne de la grasa y los ingredientes con que se condimenta.



I suspect that the translation of "*rehogar*" is *sauté. *(lightly fry)
Sauté is similar to stir-fry but it is not the same. For example if you sauté onions you fry them in oil until they are transparent. If you stir-fry them you toss them lightly in oil (in a wok, with other vegetables) but do not completely cook them, so they keep a little crunchiness.


----------



## k-in-sc

I've heard ''un salteado'' to mean ''a stir-fry'' too, but it could be a regionalism.
"Hoy precisamente voy a _preparar un salteado_ con mi wok.....a ver si me animo a hacer un paso a paso, y te doy la receta. ... "
"Para _preparar un  salteado_ al estilo asiático, los ingredientes como las verduras deben estar cortadas muy finas, estilo juliana, y cuanto ..."


----------



## genine

k-in-sc said:


> I've heard ''un salteado'' to mean ''a stir-fry'' too, but it could be a regionalism.
> "Hoy precisamente voy a _preparar un salteado_ con mi wok.....a ver si me animo a hacer un paso a paso, y te doy la receta. ... "
> "Para _preparar un salteado_ al estilo asiático, los ingredientes como las verduras deben estar cortadas muy finas, estilo juliana, y cuanto ..."


 Yes, I likey. Thanks!


----------



## cristalito

En Peru, decimos saltado con el mismo significado de salteado y sofreir. Depende de la region de hispanoamerica de donde se procede. Peru tuvo una fuerte inmigracion china en el pasado y con ello el aspecto cultural de su gastronomia que fusionada con la peruana forman parte de lo que hoy se conoce en el mundo como el boom de la gastronomia peruana. Uno de los platos mas populares es justamente el lomo saltado cuya elaboracion esta hecho a base de arroz blanco, papas fritas, la carne de lomo cortada en tiras saltado con la, cebolla y el tomate cortados a lo largo, mezclado con el vinagre rojo, la salsa de soya (aqui en USA le dicen soy sauce y en Peru le dicen sillao), sal y pimienta al gusto.


----------



## Mnemósyn-e

cristalito said:


> En Peru, decimos saltado con el mismo significado de salteado y sofreir. Depende de la region de hispanoamerica de donde se procede. Peru tuvo una fuerte inmigracion china en el pasado y con ello el aspecto cultural de su gastronomia que fusionada con la peruana forman parte de lo que hoy se conoce en el mundo como el boom de la gastronomia peruana. Uno de los platos mas populares es justamente el lomo saltado cuya elaboracion esta hecho a base de arroz blanco, papas fritas, la carne de lomo cortada en tiras saltado con la, cebolla y el tomate cortados a lo largo, mezclado con el vinagre rojo, la salsa de soya (aqui en USA le dicen soy sauce y en Peru le dicen sillao), sal y pimienta al gusto.



Completamente de acuerdo con Cristalito.  

«Saltado» es el sustantivo de _stir-fry_, mientras que el verbo sería «saltear».

Saludos,


----------



## extremaydura

_Saltado_ es el participio de _saltar_, _salteado_ es una técnica de cocinar similar al Stir-Fry. Es necesario hacer hincapié que la fuerte connotación cultural inherente al la tecnica Stir Fry es su origen, es decir a la usanza oriental y es algo que me parece estamos ignorando ligeramente. .  
Quiero decir que las técnicas culinarias semejantes ajenas a la influencia oriental (principalmente china) simplemente no deben denominarse como Stir Fry. 

Me explico? un tapete imitación persa fabricado en los parques industriales chinos no debe denominarse "persa" y pretender tener la hermosa manufactura artesanal del medio oriente. 

Por cierto, soy un fanático de la cocina oriental, específicamente la tailandesa.  Saludos.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*Saltar*, es como se cocina en un wok. Se tira hacia arriba.* Un saltado* de pollo con ensalada o si se cocino con un wok, se puede decir pollo al wok con ensalada


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*Pollo al wok*, es lo mejor pienso


----------



## k-in-sc

A stir-fry doesn't have to be in a wok. It can be in a regular pan.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Disculpa, no entendi , pensé que tu preguntabas ¨cual era la mejor forma de decirlo 

*Saltear.* = Es  sofreír un alimento a fuego vivo en manteca o aceite hirviendo.*Saltado *= Sofrito en sartén, moviéndolo y haciéndolo saltar.verb *Saltar*

Perú, Bolivia y quizás otros países más, tienen una gran influencia de la cocina china, por eso pienso que * saltado,* es un término que aparece en la gastronomía en Latinoamérica


----------



## duvija

Claramente, la diferencia entre 'saltar' y 'saltear', es regional  (me refiero al 'saltar' de la alimentación y no al que se hace con los pies). En Uruguay y Argentina (Perú también, pero no recuerdo a Chile) es 'saltar'. 
Para nosotros, 'saltear' es por ejemplo cuando estás contando algunos objetos pero no contás a uno, como que 'le pasás por arriba/no lo contás'.
Hay varios hilos con esta diferencia.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

duvija said:


> Claramente, la diferencia entre 'saltar' y 'saltear', es regional  (me refiero al 'saltar' de la alimentación y no al que se hace con los pies). En Uruguay y Argentina (Perú también, pero no recuerdo a Chile) es 'saltar'.
> Para nosotros, 'saltear' es por ejemplo cuando estás contando algunos objetos pero no contás a uno, como que 'le pasás por arriba/no lo contás'.
> Hay varios hilos con esta diferencia.


ojo! Duvija Técnicamente son diferentes, no es regional. *Saltear*=sofreír algo *Saltar*= sofreir algo y tirarlo para arriba dando vuelta el alimento, sacudiendolo. Eso cambia la cocción, el alimento se cocina más crocante, con menos aceite y mezclado.


----------



## roxcyn

El usuario original quiere saber el sustantivo de "stir fry", según el diccionario de WR es "revuelto de..."






> stir-fry






> [TD="class: POS2"]n[/TD]
> [TD="class: FrCN2"] (quickly pan-fried mixed dish)[/TD]
> [TD="class: ToW2"]revuelto nm[/TD]





> [TR="class: oddEx"]
> [TD="class: ToEx2, colspan: 4"]Como guarnición prepararemos un revuelto de verduras y panceta.



[/TD]
[/TR]

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=stir fry

¿Es sinónimo de "saltado de.."?


----------



## rwandaburundi

*********** Sofreír. ************


----------



## k-in-sc

Sofreír: sauté


----------



## inib

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> ojo! Duvija Técnicamente son diferentes, no es regional. *Saltear*=sofreír algo *Saltar*= sofreir algo y tirarlo para arriba dando vuelta el alimento, sacudiendolo. Eso cambia la cocción, el alimento se cocina más crocante, con menos aceite y mezclado.



I'm with Duvija. I think it must be regional. I've never heard "saltar" here, but to me "saltear" definitely means frying lightly with a minimum of fat and* tossing *it, either with a kitchen utensil or "meneando" the pan. The result is a very lightly cooked, usally crunchy dish. As someone said before, in my region, _sofreír_ is closer to_ rehogar_ and the whole point of it is to soften and make the ingredients (often vegetables) slightly golden.


----------

